# Best Bedtime Reading Light?



## Black Dragon (May 21, 2011)

Hey gang,

I'm looking for a good quality reading light which I can use in bed.  It needs to be bright enough for me to read the page, but not so bright that it wakes up my wife.  I would prefer something that's easy to transport when traveling.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kate (May 21, 2011)

The best one I've come across is my "Reader Mate".  It's a white light so it's easy on the eyes but doesn't light up the room like some others.  It's fairly chunky, but folds up nice and compact. Not sure what your exact traveling needs are, but I travel with it a lot and it's fine. It uses 4aa batteries which adds some weight to it (it can also run on ac/dc adapter), so for paperback, you need to clip it onto a few pages to keep it in place.  Think I paid about $30 (Aust $) from Borders.


----------



## Ravana (May 22, 2011)

Uhm… the sun? I'm the wrong person to ask–just look at the times I post.


----------



## Kate (Jul 11, 2011)

Aaaand I take back that recommendation.  The one I had just broke - the switch just fell to pieces in my hands. When I took the back off to see if I could put it back together I saw how poorly put together it was in the first place, and impossible to fix. I found out this afternoon that someone I know has been through 2 of them, exactly the same problem. I tried a DIY job to no avail. Won't be forking out again for a reading light, I'll tell you that (well, maybe no more than 10 bucks!). Will have to see how that sits with my slumbering bed partner (i.e "hey honey, you know where the couch is!)


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 14, 2011)

The best one I ever had was when I was a kid.  It was composed of a plastic clip that would be held in place by about 15-20 pages of your book and an adjustable neck that would focus the light directly on the text.  It was perfect for reading at night.


----------

